# Golden Sands and Dubai Internet City



## Bruno (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello All:

I'm new to the FORUM. The software company for which I work is looking into setting up a base in the UAE. I'm planning an exploratory visit to Dubai this coming February to speak with potential partners and customers. I will be staying for three weeks. 

I will be staying at the Golden Sands Hotel (at Al Mankhool Street, close to the Dubai World Trade Center)- I would appreciate any comments as to the service level, facilities and location convenience of this hotel.

A few of my meetings will be at the Dubai Internet City. For the duation of my 3 week stay, I do not intend to hire a car. I would appreciate any advice/guidence as to the best way to get from the Golden Sands Hotel to Dubai Internet City

Thank you very much for your help

Bruno


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well you can get a taxi, but I'll warn you getting a cab in Golden Sands is a pain in the backside. You'd be better off staying a bit further down either in (for example) the ibis/novotel at trade centre, or failing that in internet city at the SAS Raddison...


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

The only way you can get there is by Taxi, and it will not be easy getting taxis to and from the venue.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

also, why are you staying in Bur Dubai when your clients are all the way on the other side of town? Woudn't it make sense to stay closer to your meetings?


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

I agree, Radisson in Dubai Internent City would be much better if most of your meetings will be in or around DIC. You're about 30kms and a lot of traffic away on your current plans


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

May be he wants to closer to the dark side of Dubai


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

ahhhh, perhaps he's after some loveyoulongtime


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Most of the Golden Sands blocks (think there are 12 of them) will have taxis outside them, either the yellow RTA ones or the private car ones. The private ones are more expensive.

There should be a pool in either the block you are in or the adjacent one. There will be a somewhere for food in the block and I think free wifi.

Other than that, there isn't much to them.

You won't be far from Burjuman Centre or the main hub of Bur Dubai


----------

